# New Ranitomeya has cloudy spots



## ReptiLady26 (9 mo ago)

Hi, I recently got a young pair of Ranitomeya Imitator Yumbatos frogs and now one of them has what seem to be scrapes on it’s back. While I was putting the frogs into their new enclosure, that particular frog did apparently jump over my head and end up outside of the tank for a little while until I realized I didn’t see both of them being active (yes I know I already feel stupid). These frogs are super tiny and I had looked around for it but didn’t see it until it hopped out from under something. It was somewhat dried up so I quickly put it into the shallow water dish in the tank to soak and it seemed to be fine after a while. It’s been hopping around exploring and calling and doing fine for a week. But today I noticed it has dark milky looking spots on its back, and after doing some research the recommendation seems to be to use Silver Sulfadiazine 1% Cream. Is that accurate? What kind of application and schedule should that be used on? I just want these little guys to thrive.

Thank you


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I believe Silver Sulfadiazine is Rx only in the US, so you'd need to contact a vet who can give you treatment information.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't say for certain that silver sulfadiazine is the right treatment for this frog. I don't know if it's an active infection, or just some scarring from scratches and the skin drying out when it escaped. 

If you can find a vet nearby that knows anything about small amphibians, then by all means, give them a visit. Unfortunately that's probably not the situation for many people. I went to two vets (one was local, one was 2 hours away) and spent an embarrassing amount of money once trying to get treatment for a few frogs that had a skin/eye infection. It was clear that neither of them had any idea what they were doing. I even suggested silver sulfadiazine but was ignored. They instead prescribed a couple of antibiotics and antifungals with the admission that they really didn't even know how to dilute them properly for the size animal they were to be used on (Ranitomeya). I ended up losing 3 of the 4 frogs that I was treating - almost certainly due to the toxicity of the drugs prescribed, rather than the initial infection.

Since then, I've had a couple of more instances of frogs with a small infected patch on their skin. I found a source for silver sulfadiazine. I isolated the frogs and treated them for a couple of weeks and the infection cleared up with no apparent harm to the frogs.

I'm happy to post a link where you can get the medication without a prescription, but I'm not sure what the forum rules are on that. Feel free to PM me, if you're interested. 

Again, this isn't to discourage anyone from going to a vet with their dendrobatids. But many people will not live anywhere near a vet that has any idea how to treat tiny amphibians. Even to self proclaimed exotic vets, these frogs are unusual (and unusually tiny) patients.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

athiker04 said:


> I'm happy to post a link where you can get the medication without a prescription, but I'm not sure what the forum rules are on that.


Pointing out that a certain website sells a certain item ("you can buy plexiglass on Amazon, here's the link") is fine, so long as it isn't a review of a vendor, and as long as it is an item that is legal to buy. If there's a legit OTC source for this drug, that would be useful info (like other usually-prescription drugs can be purchased at livestock or aquarium supply stores, for example).


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I would isolate the frog, if possible, and watch it. I've never once had to treat Ranitomeya for any issues - this is likely a small bacterial infection that may clear up on its own if given the chance. If not, I am doubtful anything will help it, and medication for these little guys is often not overly effective, or not dosed correctly.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Pointing out that a certain website sells a certain item ("you can buy plexiglass on Amazon, here's the link") is fine, so long as it isn't a review of a vendor, and as long as it is an item that is legal to buy. If there's a legit OTC source for this drug, that would be useful info (like other usually-prescription drugs can be purchased at livestock or aquarium supply stores, for example).


Good to know. Thanks! I'll leave the link here then. Hope it helps others:








Ascend Silver Sulfadiazine Cream 1% 20 Gram Tube


1% silver sulfadiazine topical skin cream. Thermazene Silver Sulfadiazine Cream 1% is a USP, soft, water dispersible cream containing Silver Sulfadiazine in micronized form for topical application. Each gram of Thermazene cream contains 10mg of micronized silver sulfadiazine. Features: Net...



www.mountainside-medical.com


----------



## ReptiLady26 (9 mo ago)

athiker04 said:


> I can't say for certain that silver sulfadiazine is the right treatment for this frog. I don't know if it's an active infection, or just some scarring from scratches and the skin drying out when it escaped.
> 
> If you can find a vet nearby that knows anything about small amphibians, then by all means, give them a visit. Unfortunately that's probably not the situation for many people. I went to two vets (one was local, one was 2 hours away) and spent an embarrassing amount of money once trying to get treatment for a few frogs that had a skin/eye infection. It was clear that neither of them had any idea what they were doing. I even suggested silver sulfadiazine but was ignored. They instead prescribed a couple of antibiotics and antifungals with the admission that they really didn't even know how to dilute them properly for the size animal they were to be used on (Ranitomeya). I ended up losing 3 of the 4 frogs that I was treating - almost certainly due to the toxicity of the drugs prescribed, rather than the initial infection.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! I’m sorry that you lost several frogs though. There are several animal vets around me and one that will help with exotic animals, but even though they were great when I had to take one of my geckos there, the gecko still died, so I’m not too keen on trying to take a tiny frog there. If you wouldn’t mind sending the link to the cream I would appreciate it


----------



## ReptiLady26 (9 mo ago)

ReptiLady26 said:


> Thank you for the info! I’m sorry that you lost several frogs though. There are several animal vets around me and one that will help with exotic animals, but even though they were great when I had to take one of my geckos there, the gecko still died, so I’m not too keen on trying to take a tiny frog there. If you wouldn’t mind sending the link to the cream I would appreciate it


I didn’t realize you had already posted the link, thank you!


----------

